# Massey TO35 GAS fluid choices



## westport109 (Jan 17, 2016)

Wondering what oil folks would recommend for a 35 I just picked up.
Gas engine doesn’t smoke on startup or while running. I will be using it year round, bulk of use plowing in the winter and some firewood collection/landscaping in summer.
Found capacities online, but no grade recommendations. Would you use a synthetic? Any other basic maintenance anyone would recommend other than lube and level checks? Is there a mainstream brand filter of choice?

As always, thanks for the advice.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

